# 21 Litre planted tank



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have now aquascaped my tank, still planning to add more plants, comments suggestions are appreciated.










Top view










Angled view










I am using a peat based substrate covered by 2mm gravel and dosing weekly with liquid ferts and every 2 days with Flourish excel Organic Carbon.

Any advise on trimming plants will also be appreciated.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

While its a nice looking piece of wood, I think its too large for the space. Your plants in back seem very crowded by it. If you can find small leaved plants it will make the space seem bigger.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback, I have now removed all plants from pots and removed one of the larger ones from the back, the wood seems like it hadnt finnished sinking and has now sinked properly, I will post some new pictures once things have cleared up again.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

As mentioned please find the images below, I thought it may also be worth mentioning my Betta's fins are growing back wonderfully!


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Needs more plants. Perhaps if you got a long leaved plant like Vallisneria or Eleocharis vivipara (long hairgrass) on the left to follow the grain of the wood and your betta's flowing fins.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Terence thanks for the advise, I will take this into mind. I am planning to buy some more plants after Christmas, will post some more pictures once I have planted them.


----------



## Synthesia (Dec 11, 2006)

Try getting a smaller and branchier bogwood,tie some moss or anubias "nana" .


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys, I seem to have developed some sort of fungus across the top the water in my tank, any ideas???


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

No worries, I have moved the filter head around which seems to have sorted this out.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys, I have now added some more plants, still awaiting floor plants, will post more pictures once they have arrived










Latest side view


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys I have rescaped the tank and have bought a new Betta as my old one has died (around 2 years old, previous owner told me he was already 6 months when after purchase).

Please find pictures below:


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

I have decided to post some more recent pictures as I have not posted in a while, please find here:




























I know I still have a lot of room for improvement but I enjoy my aquarium and don't regret the time I have spent on it.

Any suggestions for improvement will be appreciated.

Regards

Costa


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like what you've done with your tank. The driftwood and rocks you had before were too big and overwhelming. If you want you can trim your stems and replant the tops for a fuller look, but I rather like the wild jungle you have now.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

It's looking much better. Good work.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Here it is again after a bit of a clean up, sorry about the last pictures been a bit messy!



















I'm afraid I'm still taking the pictures with my mobile, I intend to get a new camera some time soon.


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

looking better now, and some nice fish


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Your water looks cloudy. What kind of filter are you running?


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

These where taken a couple of days before a water change, I was a little excited about posting, I'm running a Fluval 1plus internal filter, it's actually pretty good and very silent.

Here's another pic to show the difference.


----------

